# Bearpaw Deluxe Fletching Jig



## Brad56 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just bought a bearpaw Deluxe Fletching jig from Kustom King Traditional Archery which i should be getting in a week or two and I'm wondering if anyone has used this jig? I have the Bearpaw server and I'm very happy with it.
I've been using the Arizona fletching jig for awhile and like it but I wanted to try something different. I wanted something that was easier to use for repair fletching, one feather at a time which is a little hard to do with the Arizona jig.

Brad


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

I hope yours is better, but the one i got from lancaster did NOT space the fletchings evenly around the shaft. I tried several different sized shafts all had spacing issues. I couldnt determine if it was the nock rceiver not centered or if the rotation clicks were off. I sent it back and got a bitz. Perfect fletch spaced evenly from my X 10s to my fullbores.


----------



## Brad56 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Heather240. when I receive the jig I'll check it out. No use keeping a tool that doesn't work!

Brad



heaterht240 said:


> I hope yours is better, but the one i got from lancaster did NOT space the fletchings evenly around the shaft. I tried several different sized shafts all had spacing issues. I couldnt determine if it was the nock rceiver not centered or if the rotation clicks were off. I sent it back and got a bitz. Perfect fletch spaced evenly from my X 10s to my fullbores.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mines worked well. It took a little to get playing to get the helical how I wanted and the fletching sitting down on the arrow.


----------



## Brad56 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Hoytalpha35, I'll for sure and try it out and try to make it work. I like a challenge! 
Brad



Hoytalpha35 said:


> Mines worked well. It took a little to get playing to get the helical how I wanted and the fletching sitting down on the arrow.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

for those interested this is a link to the BP so you can be clear on the topic of discussion

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bearpaw-deluxe-fletching-jig.html


----------



## Brad56 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep, that's the jig I received a few day ago. I haven't had the chance to use it yet but it's well made and has a few adjustments you can make on it. I just need to sit down and make some arrows so i can test it out.

Brad



b0w_bender said:


> for those interested this is a link to the BP so you can be clear on the topic of discussion
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bearpaw-deluxe-fletching-jig.html


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

cant beat the bitz.with the zenith archery update.for me anyway.


----------



## Tholunsch (Feb 27, 2017)

Does anyone know if it is possible to change the alignment of the nock rest in a BearPaw delux fletching jig? It doesn't seems to me that it aligns with the cock vanes in a upright possition? I want it to align in that way so it fit a compound bow with a spring rest. That is what my son is using.
Thor


----------

